# MN twin cities sub wanted...



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

Approxamately 3-5+ hours per event gauruntee. Needed for commercial lot near Oakdale/Woodbury area. During the week availability is a must. May operate under my insurance, pay will be determined by plow size and experience. Referrals are a plus. Cash will be paid per event upon completion.
Please PM with info including a phone #. 

Thanks, Scott Treffert
Treffert Lawn Works


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

I have tried to reach you once already, are you still looking for a sub? I may be able to help you out. I am insured and have a couple accounts in St. Paul I could head your way if you are still looking.


----------

